# Suppressor for .45c



## shooter3116 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just received the threaded bbl for my .45c. Left hand thread. Two questions: What is the thread measurement, and can anyone recommend the best suppressor for this pistol? I have a Socom with Knight suppressor. Also with left hand thread ( different), it works well, but is big and heavy.


----------



## Stevebitt300 (Mar 28, 2012)

If you are talking home defence...a suppressed .45 with ammo in the 980fps range. (assuming your state allows suppressors) Properly ...
New h&k usp compact, few questions - AR


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Offhand I can't recall the threads and I think the MK23 is different.

If you're dumping the money research well and join HKPRO Forums forum for the knowledge.The forum is the tightest run I've been to but you can't find better HK info around between the retired employees and the hardcore (like 1911) guys.Either the Ti-Rant or Osprey are slab sided and extend the slide profile that looks great and seems popular,from pics it appears there's sight room available over it compared to a can.There are alot of supressors made,I hit a link recently that took me to a company I never heard of that made some hi-test stuff,but I'm not in the market so I didn't save it.


----------

